# Modified Citizen 200m



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I got this watch back from Bry1975 this morning. He beadblasted the case for me for a very reasonable fee. I've shown this watch before but to recap I've changed the dial and turned the case round so the crown is at 2 (not 8). I'd have used the original Citizen dial but the day and date didn't line up with the window - effectively the movement is upside down I suppose







. Anyway the watch still works fine and being dateless is no biggie







.

I'd like t thank Bryan as he's done a great job - I hope the piccies show the beadblasting - it really is a cool finish


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Where was the dial from Paul?

I like it !!! ( got one to fit a 6309 diver ?







)

Jason


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's a picture of the back which shows the beadblasting better - there's more beadblasted surface for a start. Just to add the bezel hasn't been touched by Bryan so has a slightly different finish to the rest of the watch. It really needs a new bezel insert too - are you able to get the bezel inserts for these watches Roy? I may send the bezel back to Bryan to be done, I haven't decided yet.

Feedback is, as always, greatly appreciated & if you have any questions I'll do my best to answer them


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im sure you know, but its the same piccie mate..

Jason


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Damn! Wrong picture - sorry - here's the correct one ............... I hope


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 10, 2004)

It looks great!

I second the question about the dial.

Bjorn


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

The dial is actually from Roy (from his very first divers watch which he made a couple of years ago). I'm 99.9% certain that I bought the last ones he had but I don't suppose there's any harm in asking him if he has any more


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> asking him if he has any more


 If you do Roy, can I buy one?









Jason



> from his very first divers watch which he made a couple of years ago


Anyone got one ? like to see pics, dont think ive heard it mentioned before..



> bought the last ones he had


AH HA!! Just spotted the plural....how many did you buy??


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> AH HA!! Just spotted the plural....how many did you buy??


Three - all used though unfortunately. One in the Citizen pictured, one in my frankened Vostok Amphibia and one in a quartz Traser military diver which I'm on the cusp of stripping down. It's spoken for unfortunately ......... sorry Jason


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Paul,

Nice watch and as usual nice photo's. At the risk of being rude, what kind of price dose he charge? and do you have to strip the watch down or, dose he do this for you?

Thanks

Mike..


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

That is a very nice job Paul and Bryan.

That back looks great. Here is my attempt which has proved to be a very durable but a little coarser finish.(I know I run the risk of boring everyone with the same picture)










Was the case stripped to do the work?

I kept the watch together and used a G clamp arrangement with a nylon cover to mask the dial & bezel.

If one was going to bead blast their Seiko 007 diver, do you think the deep brushing on the top of the lugs would show through or would it need polished out first?

Thanks


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> sorry Jason


No need!









Jason


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I was charged Â£10 for the beadblasting. I removed the bezel on the Citizen as I didn't want this beadblasting (I wish I'd had it done now







) so there wasn't much dismantling involved. However I'm going to send him my Yao dialled diver and he's charging me a bit more for that (but I'm having more parts blasted) and also he wants the watch stripping down in case the blasting grit gets in the movement - I'm leaving the crystal installed as I've never removed one of these from a 007 Seiko. There's a chance that he can get watches or watch parts pvd'd too - which I'm definitely interested in









I'm sure he'd be happy to hear from anyone interested in a similar conversion. If anyone would like his email address then please send me a pm.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> There's a chance that he can get watches or watch parts pvd'd too


now your talking!!!









Jason


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Nice watch Paul, congratulations. A bit unusual the crown position but I guess you get used after a while.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

The crown position isn't a problem at all - in fact it's easier to set and wind the watch with it in this position - it's certainly easier to get at the crown when the watch is being worn.

I don't suppose there's anything to stop someone turning one of the Seiko divers (crown at 4) cases round so the crown is at 10. I dimly remember finding a website that offered this service - in fact I think the Seiko Pippin divers watch has the crown in this position. The Pippin is a rare watch (quartz I think) that fetches good money secondhand - but I'm not sure if I'd like the crown in that position


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Pipin was a Kinetic I think.A NOS one being sold on another forum at the moment


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have no dials left.


----------

